# iCUE Vorschläge zur Verbesserung und neuen Features



## CORSAIR_Marcus (4. November 2021)

Hi Liebe CORSAIR Community!

Unsere iCUE 4 Software erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit und ermöglicht die umfassende Synchronisierung der RGB Beleuchtung all eurer kompatiblen CORSAIR-Geräte für eine unvergleichlich stimmige Lichtshow. Überwache deine Temperaturen in Echtzeit, indem du eigene Lichteffekte festlegst, die anzeigen, wenn die Temperaturen steigen und erstelle automatische Lüfterkurven, um die Lüfterdrehzahl anzupassen.


Falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet, wir haben eine kleine Sammlung an Profilen in unserer Bibliothek. Schaut mal rein. Bei neuer Hardware kann es aber sein, diese vorerst noch nicht mit eingebunden werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema. Wir würden gerne eure Vorschläge und Ideen hören, die ihr gerne in iCUE sehen möchtet. Dabei geht es nicht nur um neue Profile für eure RGB Beleuchtung, sondern auch um Features die iCUE aktuell nicht beherrscht. Was wäre z.B. wenn man mit der LS100, 3 bis 4 Monitore ansteuern könnte oder die gesamte Helligkeit eurer RGB Komponenten auf einmal, stufenlos einzustellen?!

Wie bei jeder Umfrage, bitte ich euch, seit konstruktiv und neugierig! Falls einer von euch Probleme mit einem unser Produkte oder iCUE haben sollte, so erstellt bitte ein neues Thema in den dazugehörigen Forum. Sonst verliert der Thread hier sein Ziel und letztendlich wollen wir alle gerne etwas neues sehen.

Falls andere User euren Vorschlag schon gepostet haben, so gibt diesen Post einen Like. Das verschafft Übersichtlichkeit und Transparenz! Also, vorher durchgucken und Posts lesen und ggf. Liken wenn ihr das auch gut finden solltet.



Vielen Dank und wir sind gespannt auf eure Vorschläge!



Ich fang dann mal an:


Profile in einer Cloud zu speichern (hilfreich bei OS Neu-Installationen oder mehreren Systemen)
LS 100 3 bis 4 Monitore Support
Alle eingebauten RGB Komponenten synchronisieren


----------



## Noel1987 (5. November 2021)

Es wäre cool die Ports des icue Led Hubs in der Software ändern zu können so daß es egal ist welchen Lüfter man an den Ports anschließt
Bei vielen Lüftern und Stripes sind das soviele Kabel da kommt man schonmal durcheinander


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. November 2021)

Wäre supi wenn man iCUE nicht immer extra beenden muss bevor man den Pc runterfährt das es seine Einstellungen behält und sich nicht immer wieder zurück setzt und man immer wieder alles neu einstellen/anlegen darf.

Hab außerdem noch das nette Problem wenn sich iCUE aktualisiert das es Dateien löscht die es braucht und dann am Ende alles zerschießt und nix mehr geht und man alles erst löschen und bereinigen darf, den PC neu starten und mit gut Glück lässt sich iCue dann wieder installieren.

Alle RGB Komponenten? heißt das nur Corsair oder auch MSI, Razer. ASROCK & Co.? das wäre schon was.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (8. November 2021)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> Hab außerdem noch das nette Problem wenn sich iCUE aktualisiert das es Dateien löscht die es braucht und dann am Ende alles zerschießt und nix mehr geht und man alles erst löschen und bereinigen darf, den PC neu starten und mit gut Glück lässt sich iCue dann wieder installieren.


Guten Morgen @Corsair_Fan, bist du so nett und könntest dich bitte bei unserem Forum anmelden und dein Problem dort noch einmal schildern. Das wäre echt mega. Dadurch können wir die sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## mhhforyou (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich fände es gut wenn iCUE offener für andere Hersteller wäre. 

Ich habe sehr viele Corsair Komponenten und es ist ja verständlich das jeder Hersteller versucht die Kunden irgendwie an sich zu binden, aber Mainboards z.B. baut Corsair nun mal nicht also warum kann ich nur Asus Boards mit iCUE Synchronisieren?? Und auch das funktioniert meist erst beim dritten Anlauf. Nun ist es ein Gigabyte Board geworden und da geht im iCUE leider nichts. Eher ärgerlich. 
Auch beim Ram wäre Offenheit gegenüber anderen Herstellern schön damit mein GSkill Ram, der bessere Latenzen hat wie der Corsair den ich vorher hatte, auch im iCUE auftaucht. 

Damit hätte Corsair mit iCUE ein wirkliches Alleinstellungsmerkmal am Markt wenn sich sowas realisieren lassen würde. Auf jeden fall bei den Komponenten die keine direkte Konkurrenz im eigenen Hause bedeuten(Mainboard, Graka , etc.),


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (23. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe heute all eure Daten und die aus anderen Foren (Computerbase/HardwareLuxx/Corsair Forum) ausgewertet und aufgearbeitet, sodass ich nächste Woche euer Feedback mit den Product Managern besprechen werde.

Ich denke ihr wisst selber, dass solche Umsetzungen nicht von jetzt auf gleich realisierbar sind, als auch nicht alle Vorschläge umgesetzt werden können.

Diese Nachricht dient gleichzeitig als Time Stamp, sodass alle hiernach geposteten Vorschläge und Wünsche, erst beim nächsten Mal mit aufgenommen werden. Wenn ihr also noch Ideen habt, schreibt sie gerne hier nieder.

Grüße M.Jay


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (6. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe heute all eure Daten und die aus anderen Foren (Corsair/Computerbase/HardwareLuxx/PCGH) ausgewertet und aufgearbeitet, sodass ich nächste Woche euer Feedback mit den Product Managern besprechen werde.

Ich denke ihr wisst selber, dass solche Umsetzungen nicht von jetzt auf gleich realisierbar sind, als auch nicht alle Vorschläge umgesetzt werden können.

Diese Nachricht dient gleichzeitig als Time Stamp, sodass alle hiernach geposteten Vorschläge und Wünsche, erst beim nächsten Mal mit aufgenommen werden. Wenn ihr also noch Ideen habt, schreibt sie gerne hier nieder.

Grüße M.Jay


----------

